# The Gizmo V2 Stealth Mod - HD Slideshow



## Alex (1/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/3/15)

Thanks @Alex 

I really like the idea of this. Solid and small, yet very flexible in terms of atties

If they had an 18650 one it would be great. 

The design of putting the atty next to the battery makes it so small. Increasing the battery to an 18650 i dont think would detract too much from its portability and smallness. 

@Gizmo, i think you need to bring these in - lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (1/3/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Alex
> 
> I really like the idea of this. Solid and small, yet very flexible in terms of atties
> 
> ...



I agree an 18650 option would be ideal, but having used a Reo mini for many months which also uses the same battery, I wouldn't be very concerned with battery life at all. Especially considering that most of the devices would not be using very low ohm builds.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (1/3/15)

Really liking this one ....


----------



## HPBotha (1/3/15)

@Silver have you seen the Fog Box by yiloong?




Fog Box mod made of wood. The Fog Box vape mod can house the atomizers up to 22.5 mm diameter. This is an authentic product made by Yiloong. 18650, but does not come with spacers to lift your atty higher.

the other option is 26650 side by side black oak mod that was recently cloned, and that features spacers.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/3/15)

Thanks @HPBotha 
No, i hadnt seen the fog box. Definitely looks very interesting!
I wonder why the side by side configuration isnt a lot more popular. Just seems to make a lot of sense


----------



## HPBotha (2/3/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @HPBotha
> No, i hadnt seen the fog box. Definitely looks very interesting!
> I wonder why the side by side configuration isnt a lot more popular. Just seems to make a lot of sense


Think the problem with atty height is the thing that is an issue. The 26650 though is semi solving it with the extensions. The fog box though looks like a nice piece of kit. And will compliment the fogger nicely. Only a tank system device it seems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheed (7/3/15)

Whats the cost if on of these Gizmo V2 beauty's


----------



## JakesSA (8/3/15)

Hmmm .. lots of VTR clones floating about nowadays, damn those original equipment manufacturers!


----------



## JakesSA (8/3/15)

Here is another one .. the brass phallus! .. or was that phantus ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Waheed (8/3/15)




----------



## JakesSA (8/3/15)

There was an Oriental mod around about three months ago where you could actually slide the atomiser in and out of the mod body. Can't for the life of me recall what it was called though ..


----------



## Michaelsa (30/5/15)

Anyone know of where I can buy a phallus/ phantus locally?

I can only seem to find them from the manufacturer and fasttech.


----------

